# Врожденная спинно-мозговая грыжа. Ребенку 5 лет



## Юлианика (15 Сен 2006)

Грыжа оперирована в 5 мес. Сейчас у нас "S"-образный сколиоз 3-й степени, перекос таза, вывих тазобедренных суставов справа. Девочка не ходит, но пытается стоять на одной ноге (на той,где вывих). Аппараты на ноги (для вертикализации) многие ортопеды не назначают, чтобы не было осложнений с позвоночником.

Вопрос:можно ли нам выровнять позвоночник без операции или хотя бы предупредить его дальнейшее искривление? Как часто нужно делать рентген позвоночника? Какие есть еще обследования позвоночника и всевозможные способы его лечения в нашем случае? Можно ли нам использовать корсеты или реклинаторы, помогут ли они? И можно ли  вертикализировать такого ребенка?

Спасибо заранее.


----------



## Helen (16 Сен 2006)

*Врожденная спинно-мозговая грыжа,ребенку 5 лет*

На вопросы, адресованные на форум, может ответить только детский ортопед, нейрохирург, непосредственно наблюдающий Вашего ребенка. 

Вам следует находиться под строгим врачебным контролем и наблюдением, конечно, при необходимости Вы можете по направлению получить консультацию в институте педиатрии отделении вертебрологии и ортопедии.

Возможно выразят свое мнение специалисты, имеющие опыт в педиатрии.


----------

